# Tube & cable management



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Are there anything like suction cups with holders for airlines, cables ect to keep them neatly tucked in and close to the tank?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Princess Auto has lots of stuff like that in their electrical é auto section. Marineland packaged a set for aquarium application.

Simple twist ties comes in really handy to keep the wires bundled together.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

For airlines, these are really good if you don't mind that they are black and you can use them both inside and outside the tank:

Tom Aquatics Tom Suction Cups - 4 pk : Airline Fittings & Control Valves

These are crap - the rigid hard plastic pieces I find break off over time
Top Fin® 6-Pack Airline Holders - Air Pumps & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart

Petsmart used to sell the best - they were clear, all in one like the Tom brand above, but they had "gripping teeth" inside the circle to firmly hold the airline. Unfortunately, I don't see them on their website.

As far as other "stuff", I use reusable zap straps or Velcro straps from Lee Valley for my cords and hoses. 
Velcro® Cable Ties - Lee Valley Tools
Releasable Ties - Lee Valley Tools

I also use these, which when you're running enough equipment to fill two power bars, is about the only way to remember to unplug the heaters and not the filters when servicing the tank 
Cord Identifiers - Lee Valley Tools

I LOOOOOOVVVVVEEE Lee Valley and unfortunately for me, there's one just down the road from me on Marine Drive. They know me by name


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey thanks guys for the heads up - I'm going to check it out over the next day or so...


----------

